# **OFFICIAL** Rashad Evans vs Phil Davis Fight Discussion Thread



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I was originally thinking rashad but now I am going to have to go with mr wonderful on this one. I took a look at some of the statistics and I think Phil will be able pull off the upset.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Davis doesn't like getting hit and while I can't say I'd enjoy getting punched in the face by Lil' Nog either I think his cardio will fade in the 4th and 5th, even though we've never seen Rashad in them either. From there Rashad will light him up and eventually finish him in some fashion with strikes.

If this was a three rounder though, I'd go with Davis seven days a week and twice on Sundays, he's a pretty sweet grappler.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I got my boy Mr. Wonderful here. Hopefully he subs Rashad in the 3rd.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't see where Phil is better in any area.

I think it will be a solid fight. But Rashad wins.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is one of the few fights where I'd bet a nice chunk of change on the favorite. Who knows maybe P.D. has something up his sleeve. 

The vast experience, knowledge from GJ/Blackzillian camps, and sheer determination to fight JBJ will put Rashad over the top. Everyone knows that is the fight we need to see.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> *I don't see where Phil is better in any area.*
> 
> I think it will be a solid fight. But Rashad wins.


Davis has him beat in the freakish torso category.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Love Davis, dislike Rashad, but I can't see how Davis takes this, he's like Rashad but without any striking.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Rashad by UD.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Is this a three rounders or a five rounder?

If it's a five rounder I say Rashad 3rd round TKO. If its a three rounder I say Rashad gets the decision.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

The fight dynamics of a 3 vs 5 round are huge in this fight. I say Rashad wins a hard fought decision in a 3 rounder... but would get a TKO in rounds 4/5 if it was a championship fight.

Phil has undeniable raw talent, but I just don't see how he wins this unless he secures a sub...:confused02:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I changed my mind recently and decided that I think Davis will out wrestle Rashad and win.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Rashad Evans will defeat Phil Davis via a decision or a late TKO stoppage or KO. Really like Davis and I do think he has a chance. I'd give him more of a chance in a 3 rounder, but Rashad's grit and determination and his own skills is just simply too much for Davis to overcome at this point in his career. 

I see Davis stealing the first two rounds and then getting picked apart in rounds 3,4 and 5. Davis WILL take Rashad down, but he can't keep him down for longer than 5-10 secs, and this is the key. Rashad's going to rip him standing and probably complement it with his own takedowns should Davis be on the defense.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Did i tell you guys that I hate this fight?

I do find it interesting that most people see Rashad doing better in the late rounds.

I was thinking the opposite. If Rashad doesn't get an early KO he's in trouble.

I recently rewatched Rashad vs Bisping and Rashad gassed pretty badly and got really sloppy in that fight. if he does that against Phil he'll get put on his back and stay there.

I can't remember cardio being an issue for Phil before. Am I forgetting?


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

oldfan said:


> Did i tell you guys that I hate this fight?
> 
> I do find it interesting that most people see Rashad doing better in the late rounds.
> 
> ...


The Rashad vs Bisping fight was years ago, mate. I think it's pretty notable that Rashad hasn't gassed in a fight since then. I agree though that it was probably the worst performance of Rashad's career, and that was down to his weak conditioning at the time as well as probably underestimating Bisping. 

I've not seen Phil gas either, though. And while Rashad has never seen the 4th and 5th rounds, he has trained specifically for them before. He was prepared to go 5 rounds with Machida and his cardio looked like it was on a whole new level in the T.Silva and Rampage fights. Cleanly breathing through his nose at the end of that latter, as if he'd just done a warm up. 

Phil's never had a big fight like this and he hasn't really been in that much trouble, although he he did show great adapting skills in the Lil Nog fight. But he hasn't had to fight somebody like Rashad who is going to not just defend the takedown and scramble, but have him on the offensive. 
It's a tough fight for the bloke and I really am sorry White and Silva made it, but it's not his time and he's going to get beat up for the most part because he isn't as well rounded and he has very little confidence in his stand up.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

2 highly skilled guys. Both hugely talented. I think experience might be a factor in this one. Evans has recorded victories over Liddell, Rampage, Griffin, Bisping and Thiago Silva. Although Stann and Gustaffson are good wins for Mr Wonderful, they are not quite on the same level as the afroementioned fighters that Evans has disposed of. Evans by late TKO or Decision.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Did i tell you guys that I hate this fight?
> 
> I do find it interesting that most people see Rashad doing better in the late rounds.
> 
> ...


Rashad vs Bisping was almost 5 years ago! Before Suga was hitting his stride and didn't have the training amenities he now has available to him.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I recently rewatched Rashad vs Bisping and Rashad gassed pretty badly and got really sloppy in that fight. if he does that against Phil he'll get put on his back and stay there.


So how long ago was the Bisping fight?

I doubt that has much of anything to do with how Rashad fights now.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes boys it was a long time ago. Rashad was a life long athlete 28 years old at the time. he's looking at 33 now. His vo2 max potential has probably not increased.

I know cardio hasn't been a problem lately but I see no reason to think that he has the advantage there now...

I'm a Rashad fan but, I'm also a Big Mr. Wonderful fan and there is something in my DNA that compels me to cheer for the underdog.

Phil Davis is one of the smartest most talented guys to ever step in that cage. He knows his weaknesses he's been working on them and now....

We'll see how wonderful he is.



> Brian Hemminger (MMAmania.com Ok, seriously though, you're an incredibly physically imposing fighter. You were so physically dominant that in five of your UFC fights, two of your opponents immediately dropped weight classes (Brian Stann and Tim Boetsch) afterward and one left his country to come train with you (Alexander Gustafsson). Does that give you confidence at all now that you're stepping into the cage against an experienced guy like Rashad Evans?
> 
> *Phil Davis: Yeah, it does give me a little confidence. Where he has experience, I have talent, skills. He has me beat in a lot of areas on paper, but that does give me a little confidence that I can still bring it*.


I think Phil's greatest asset is his confidence.

He believes he has the heart of a champion.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Phil Davis is one of the smartest most talented guys to ever step in that cage. He knows his weaknesses he's been working on them and now....


Well he better get working on his wrestling. He isn't getting down or controlling Evans with the wrestling he brought to his last fight.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree that Rashad should win, but he is not better in every area. Davis is a better grappler.

I don't think Davis will be able to get the fight to the ground, and I think Rashad destroys him on the feet. Probably knocks him out.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

St.Paul Guy said:


> I agree that Rashad should win, but he is not better in every area. Davis is a better grappler.


In theory Davis is a better grappler but for actually applying wrestling in MMA I'm not sure there is a significant difference between him and Evans. I expect Evans to win this fairly comfortably.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

The most impressed I have ever been with Evans was in his last bout, he looked good, but he was fighting Ortiz. The rest of the current top 5 would beat Tito a lot worse than Nog did IMO, so I don't rate Evans much from that fight.

Davis will test Evans, this is a tough fight to call.


----------



## Nick_Brazilmma (Jan 14, 2012)

Well... Rashad has one knockout punch power.
And Phil Davis hasn't fought too many top contenders in his carrer...

I think that fight goes to Rashad by TKO.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

oldfan said:


> I think Phil's greatest asset is his confidence.
> 
> He believes he has the heart of a champion.


Well I certainly suspect that Davis has more heart than Jones does At least I would like to think so. And it's nice that he is confident and all. I just think that this confidence will get him as far as surviving for a decision result. I like the guy too, I really do. But he's up against my boy and unfortunately for Davis, Rashad's on a mission.

You see that UFC Undisputed 3 demo simulation of their fight? That's what i picture happening to Davis.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't see what Phil brings to the table that Rashad can't deal with. And don't say wrestling because Phil looked terrible with his wrestling against lil nog.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

intense stare by evans


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

I wanna see Rashad win just so we can see him get wrecked by Jon Jones. Same goes for Sonnen. After all the trash talking, I just wanna see him get beat by Silva.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

Seeing the build-up, I love Phil Davis confidence level.

The future of LHW division is clear. Jon Jones, Phi Davis and Alexander Gustafsson. 

On paper, Rashad does have the experience factor and the wrestling to counter Davis main skills. However, he hasn't anyone in MMA with the wrestling skills possess by Phil. 

On top of that, his last fight was a "not so impressive" victory over Tito Ortiz. 

So for this fight, I am pulling for Phil Davis.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Is this a 5 round fight?

Nvm, found it out, and yes it is


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Cannot wait


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ProdigyPenn said:


> Seeing the build-up, I love Phil Davis confidence level.
> 
> The future of LHW division is clear. Jon Jones, Phi Davis and Alexander Gustafsson.
> 
> ...


Why was Rashad's win over Ortiz not impressive? I thought it was a very impressive win by Rashad.

I think Rashad wins tonight by being a more explosive athlete and having superior striking and head movement. If Davis can put Rashad on his back though he can make this very interesting.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm fine with either guy winning. I really want to see Evans get his title shot, while Davis is just an awesome guy in general. Just gonna sit back and enjoy this fight.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Time has come to consolidate your legacy, mate. COME ON RASHAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm excited to see the first man from my team to get in the cage. Go Davis!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hashad by KO. Easy.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Won't be an easy fight, but Rashad will find a way to win.


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

Hopefully Phil has picked up some real stand-up from Gustaffson.

Not that we're gonna see him get a KO or nothing. He just needs enough to make his takedown attempts less telegraphed.

If he pulls off the upset, it's gonna be with this grappling.

Maybe... MAYBE even a sub.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Hashad by KO. Easy.





The Dark Knight said:


> Won't be an easy fight, but Rashad will find a way to win.


This, in that order.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah this fight should be all Rashad. Just a better overall fighter.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

What tune is Rashad coming out to right now?


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Beautiful fighter. Win or lose, he's the man.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Dilemma, i want both of them to win.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> What tune is Rashad coming out to right now?


Mobb Deep - Shook Ones


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I have no idea who to root for. As long as they both look great in there, I'll be happy.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is gonna be so awesome, start already!


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

All aboard the Sugar Train!


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I got them tied at entrances, let's see rest of the fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Phil looks nervous.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Mobb Deep - Shook Ones


The greatest song of ALL time.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Interested to see how 9 months off effects somebody who is still improving at the rate of Phil Davis.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Since when has Rashad had 21 wins?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Davis looks nervous as hell.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I just noticed when they mentioned Vera that Davis throws his kicks in a very similar fashion.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Rashad looks like he's won already


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Rashad looking damn good.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

evans 10-9


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Black Belt Hashad is no joke people.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Davis looks like he's on a sheet of ice, slipping all of the gaff!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Great top work from Rashad.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Great first for Rashad!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Looks like Davis' 120+ college wins aren't helping him here. Maybe Rashad was right, maybe he really does have "trash technique."


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like Phil Davis heavily under-estimated Rashads wrestling and strength.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Rashad looking sharp.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Hah, my stream is 1 minute delayed... Gotta stay away from twitter for the rest of the fight


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

not a good look for davis. :S


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

When rashad comes forward to attack Phil freaks out and does anything to get away or clench/shoot


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

rofl...third athletic and explosive quip from Goldberg.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Rashad was smooth and waiting for the opportunity and used it late in the round.

10-9 Rashad.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

If Phil isn't on roids then he is a genetic monster


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Ok, I see no way for Davis to win this fight now.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I think Davis is gassing already


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Davis sloooow!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Phil needs to hire a high-level boxing coach. Pretty quick too.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

You can tell Davis is already discouraged and is losing hope to win this fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Davis just put himself in the crucifix...


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Didn't think Phil would last this long.

Rashad will keep getting the TDs arching those kicks, good stuff from him.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Jon Jones...your ******* next, starr..


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Davis' cardio sucks.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Rashads put'n on a clinic.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Davis will never beat Bones.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I think Phil probably could have done with a little more build up... he reeks of potential, but a few more wins would have done wonders for his confidence. He should invest in a sport psychologist. I maintain that anyone who sets foot into a cage for a living is tough as nails, but he does come off as timid at times. A confident Phil Davis - a truly confident Phil Davis - would be something.

Rashad Evans is the man to dethrone Jon Jones. It's gonna happen.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Davis needs to get his wrestle together.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Meh, Rashad is probably taking this. Davis' only chance is a submission and i don't see him taking Rashad down. He looks a bit nervous as well.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Terror Kovenant said:


> If Phil isn't on roids then he is a genetic monster


Not really, he just has a weird bodytype. It actually hinders him in mixed martial arts....he's the same bodytype as Dwight Howard. Both guys are incredibly stiff, robotic and lack fluidity and flexibility.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Figures, the only bad main card in ages and it's the most important one.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Rashad takedown defence is better than it's ever been. I thought Phil would get him down..


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Not really. It's just a free FOX card.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Phil needs to throw more of those leg kicks.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Now I remember why I wasn't keen on this fight in the first place.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

You really think Davis is on roids? have you seen any of the NFL stars who constantly are tested for steroids?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Good showing for rashad


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Hope Rashad isn't gassing.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Davis is about ready to go.

Hashad should get the KO next round.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Davis apparently is not quitting. It looked like he was there for a bit. 30-27 Rashad.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Needless to say, Davis is getting completely outclassed.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Davis is game but Dana and FOX are pissed right now with this fight.

Davis is trying but this hasn't been a great start of fights on FOX so far for the casual fan.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Finally a successful takedown for Phil. Rashad has taken the first 3 rounds though.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Davis is looking tired.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

It's gonna be hard to sell either of these guys as a serious threat to Jon Jones throne.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Jon Jones would absolutely wreck Phil Davis.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Davis is outclassed for sure...I wish they would have given him more time. Still, I don't think he could EVER beat JBJ.

Rashad doesn't look very good tonight either. Better striking and cardio than Davis but still not very impressive...


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Dwight Howard, that's who phil reminds me of!


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

luckbox said:


> It's gonna be hard to sell either of these guys as a serious threat to Jon Jones throne.


I dunno, Evans is a compelling challenge I think. Jones should still win though.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Blah event. lol at the UFC picking a grappling heavy event to put on FOX, so ******* stupid.

I'm out.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The only thing keeping Phil Davis in this fight is Rashad Evans....


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> Rashad takedown defence is better than it's ever been. I thought Phil would get him down..


Phil's takedowns don't really look phenomenal either.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Sad sad day.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Davis needs a KO.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Walker said:


> Davis is game but Dana and FOX are pissed right now with this fight.
> 
> Davis is trying but this hasn't been a great start of fights on FOX so far for the casual fan.


It was ZUFFA's dumbass fault that made such a stupid matchup in the first place. They should blame themselves for making such an entirely inappropriate fight...this fight was obviously a mismatch.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I wonder if Jones is going to step into the Octagon after Evans' hand is raised. 

Hopefully Rashad hasn't stolen Phil's soul. Some fighters learn from these types of fights, while others are never the same.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Let's look at a guy like Chris Weidman and how he fared against Maia tonight, how do you think he would've fared against a guy like Vitor Belfort?

This is essentially what the the UFC did here and for some reason thought it would be a good idea to put it in the main event.

The only difference is Vitor almost surely would'e gotten Weidman out of there, while Rashad is very passive and generally lacks killer instinct


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Can't believe Rashad hasn't finished Davis yet. Davis gassed 2 minutes into the fight and hasn't put up any form of a fight.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> It was ZUFFA's dumbass fault that made such a stupid matchup in the first place. They should blame themselves for making such an entirely inappropriate fight...this fight was obviously a mismatch.


Can't disagree with this- really curious why they selected this fight and card in their second attempt on FOX when trying to attract casual fans.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> It was ZUFFA's dumbass fault that made such a stupid matchup in the first place. They should blame themselves for making such an entirely inappropriate fight...this fight was obviously a mismatch.


Davis was by far the best fighter available to face Rashad... Rashad has already beaten everyone else in the division other then Hendo and Shogun who were both going to be out for a fair bit.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

50-45 Evans.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Phil's takedowns don't really look phenomenal either.


Been telling people this for a while now his shot isn't that good. His problem is that everything is one step at a time though even his grappling. There isn't any smooth transition to the next technique it is all slow and methodical. You can't fight like that at the top of the division.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Davis managed to go 5 rounds though, that was a good thing. Granted Rashad isn't a killer finisher but still.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I was impressed with Bisping tonight, but other than that, not a great way to get fans excited on Fox. Phil needs to learn to be less tentative, with all that athleticism he has to explode early, since he's gonna gas anyway.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I wonder if Jones is going to step into the Octagon after Evans' hand is raised.


"I wasn't impressed by your performance Rashad"...
:thumb02:


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Aww, I do like Davis. Wish it was Jon Jones Rashad was bullying right now. But that will happen in April


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

All i got is 5 lousy points in the FFL. Glad that Phil hanged in there for the 5th round too. Rashad showed some great conditioning.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Davis managed to go 5 rounds though, that was a good thing.


Rashad kind of let him go 5 rounds. This isn't going to teach him much about his gas tank and how he will fight in a 5 rounder. He had an adrenaline dump like halfway through the first which I don't really get he has fought on the maincard before he shouldn't be letting it get to him that much.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

This fight went pretty much how I imagined it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha, look at the smug look on Jones' face right now.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Poor Davis was thrown in a lions den. Rashad mauled him exactly as I expected.


----------



## atm1982 (Feb 26, 2008)

Jones is terrible on the panel. No natural charisma at all. Looking forward to the fight though. Should be a good one. Rashad looked dominant.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah, Rashad fought a perfect fight. Didn't look in trouble AT ALL. Scary Rashad


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Any anti Rashaders wanna talk shit about his cardio now? Went 5 rounds, star. More than Jon Jones has. Looked a little tired towards the end, but still had the energy to do stuff. Jones is in trouble because Rashad will use a different strategy. His cardio will be even better and he will show Jones up on the ground. NOBODY can beat Rashad 2.0 at 205 right now. Not Jones, not anybody.

Felt sorry for Davis though. Really like the bloke. He'll kill the next fighter he fights though.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> Yeah, Rashad fought a perfect fight. Didn't look in trouble AT ALL. Scary Rashad


Exactly. I can't believe some people are calling his performance "unimpressive". He completely outclassed a bigger, and up-and-comer like Phil Davis. Jesus Christ Rashad just can't do anything right in the eyes of some fans...


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Awesome fight Evans did well. Hope Davis gets better from this.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Right now i don't see how Rashad wins agaisnt Jones.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

That first round spooked Davis for the rest of the fight. Gotta take chances to make things happen.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Right now i don't see how Rashad wins agaisnt Jones.


You don't see yet, youngin' but you will come April. Rashad's the better wrestler and that's all that really needs to be said. He will take Jones down and KEEP the creep down. Look what Rashad did to an inshape phenomenal powerful athletic young Phil Davis??? He took him to school and didn't even look shook.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The Dark Knight said:


> Any anti Rashaders wanna talk shit about his cardio now? Went 5 rounds, star. More than Jon Jones has. Looked a little tired towards the end, but still had the energy to do stuff. Jones is in trouble because Rashad will use a different strategy. His cardio will be even better and he will show Jones up on the ground. NOBODY can beat Rashad 2.0 at 205 right now. Not Jones, not anybody.
> 
> Felt sorry for Davis though. Really like the bloke. He'll kill the next fighter he fights though.


Bones hasn't needed to go 5 rounds because he is finishing top guys not letting some green kid hang around. Which is why he didn't gas he was on cruise control for most of the fight. Big difference in energy spent when you are in there with someone who is at your level.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Jones is going to destroy Rashad just my opinion.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I bet that the ones who were predicting (rooting) for Davis to win will now come out and try and disparage Rashad's performance somehow. He sprawl and brawled against a potential champ, but they will still chat bollocks about him. GO ON RASHAD!!!!!!!!!! Jon Jones..your next (Goldbergtm)


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

osmium said:


> Bones hasn't needed to go 5 rounds because he is finishing top guys not letting some green kid hang around. Which is why he didn't gas he was on cruise control for most of the fight. Big difference in energy spent when you are in there with someone who is at your level.


Well conditioning won't matter too much (at least on Rashad's part) when they fight in April, because Rashad IS on Jones level and will push the pace on him.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I kept waiting for Rashad to put PD away but PD hung in there. I don't think this fight bodes well though cause all I could think by the end of the 4th was, "JBJ would have finished both of them by now".

Can't wait to see how JBJ vs Rashad goes now that they will have to prepare for each other again.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Look, just because you have trouble putting somebody away does not mean that the guy who often finishes is going to have their way with somebody who doesn't. Just ask Jon Fitch. So Jones finishes people more consecutively than Rashad..ain't going to stop Rashad from taking that boy down and punching him up. Jones isn't ready for the type of pressure Rashad brings to a fight. Rashad will also get inside Jones head seeing as Jones is so thin skinned. Just wait. If Rashad's on a ******* mission, yo.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Dominant victory for Rashad.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Phil fought his heart out, you could see he wanted it, but just isn't ready for the big fight yet. He needs to imrpove his striking, he's got the common wrestler stance while striking.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Congrats to Phil for sticking in it. I thought for sure Rashad was going to highlight real KO him. Phil has a long ways to go still (mainly striking). But I can definitely see him being a contender if he keeps improving at this pase.


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

dlxrevolution said:


> Exactly. I can't believe some people are calling his performance "unimpressive". He completely outclassed a bigger, and up-and-comer like Phil Davis. Jesus Christ Rashad just can't do anything right in the eyes of some fans...


Agreed, Evans is clearly a top 2 LHW in the world and his "body of work" clearly demonstrates that. I thought he looked great tonight against a very legit/tough athlete and IMO the 1st time he has fought a better athlete than himself. The reason he was not finished is more so to how tough Davis was and not b/c Evans was not capable. Davis is like a huge mold of a fighter w/ a solid foundation and this fight was natural progression even though he was not quite ready. I believe he grows a lot from this loss and we will see a much better fighter when he fights again.....

As far as Evans fight w/ JBJ goes it just looks like a bad match-up stylistically for him. Jones will have a much better chance to land then Davis did and I think he will. I dont want to say Evans has a weak chin b/c he has only lost 1 fight but has been hurt on a few different occasions. If you can put your hands on him you can daze him and if Jones does that, I believe he can finish b/c he has that killer instinct.....


----------



## woeisme (Jul 25, 2011)

Great and now we gotta see the long overdue Bonjovi vs hashad
Disappointed with Sonnen/Bisping trash talk exchange, the build up leading into this fight would be gold. 

I can see both of them motivated to show who's boss.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

fightfan76 said:


> Agreed, Evans is clearly a top 2 LHW in the world and his "body of work" clearly demonstrates that. I thought he looked great tonight against a very legit/tough athlete and IMO *the 1st time he has fought a better athlete than himself.* The reason he was not finished is more so to how tough Davis was and not b/c Evans was not capable. Davis is like a huge mold of a fighter w/ a solid foundation and this fight was natural progression even though he was not quite ready. I believe he grows a lot from this loss and we will see a much better fighter when he fights again.....
> 
> As far as Evans fight w/ JBJ goes it just looks like a bad match-up stylistically for him. Jones will have a much better chance to land then Davis did and I think he will. I dont want to say Evans has a weak chin b/c he has only lost 1 fight but has been hurt on a few different occasions.* If you can put your hands on him you can daze him and if Jones does that, I believe he can finish b/c he has that killer instinc*t.....


I think it's fair to say that Phil Davis is an overall better athlete than Rashad. Hell, athletically speaking, he is probably the best in the LHW.division, so yeah, I guess I agree that it's the first time Rashad beat somebody a bit more athletic than him.

I don't share your views on the possibility of Jones hurting Rashad standing up, though. Granted, Jones is significantly better than Davis in the striking department, but it's still deceptively weak. All smokes and mirrors that has had great success up until now.

Jones doesn't have the power to test Rashad's so-called 'weak chin' (he has a great chin), and he isn't Anderson Silva. I think Machida showed that if you ignore the length and speed fist him his defense gets sloppy. I've done Muay Thai for awhile now and I have exactly the same reach as Jones does (except i'm about 6,2) and i'm telling you when a shorter person with tight defensive guard bum rushes you with shots, it's hard to deal with. Thing with Rashad is that Jones will also have to worry about the shot during those exchanges, and you know that Rashad knows his key to victory is in the wrestling/grappling game, which is where Rashad will expose Jon. 

You also got to look at what Jones likes to do offensively. He, like Davis, likes to kick. It's a natural thing for a lengthy bloke to do. I think guys like Davis and Grffin have proven that kicking against Rashad is probably the worst thing you can since he'll either check or counter it into a takedown. So that's one fundamental striking weapon of Jones taken away or at least limited. 

Takedowns? Jones has great greco and I can see him taking Rashad (or anybody) down in a clinch position, but if he tries to shoot from any position other than a clinch then he'll regret it. People talk about Davis' takedowns being poorly executed..Jons has probably the most telgraphed shots I have ever seen. I think a lot of that is to do with his frame. Tall guys like him aren't pretty good at shooting. If he's smart, he'll clinch with Rashad like mad and focus on boxing. 

Either way though, Rashad's going to end him. And I can't wait.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't Rasahd's head was focus on this fight he was probably looking forward to Jon Jones. Honestly Davis has a long ways to go before he is even consider a contender. If he can hook with blackhouse in san deigo he could be the next great thing. He has the tools to be great, just needs someone who can put it all together.


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> I don't Rasahd's head was focus on this fight he was probably looking forward to Jon Jones. Honestly Davis has a long ways to go before he is even consider a contender. If he can hook with blackhouse in san deigo he could be the next great thing. He has the tools to be great, just needs someone who can put it all together.


Davis is not as far off as many people think, he just fought 1 of the 2 best LHWs in the world. Even though he lost, he hung in there and showed flashes of good things to come. In all honesty he should have been finished and most LHWs would have been.....


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Rashad's a better wrestler than Phil davis.







you heard it here 1st.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

I hope the Dark Kniight eats his words with milk. It will make them go down easier come April 21. Jone will destroy rashad standing. Did you was how tight and slow Phil Davis looked. It was almost like he was so nervous and tense he couldn't move. And when he got hit, he mentally shut down. Jones will not fold under pressure. He knows how to use his length and yes I'll say it better wrestling than rashad. Rashad 2.0.....whatever.......Rashad UD rampage and got stanky legged by Machida. Did you see what Bones did to both of them! Plus I believe the Jones that rashad face in April will be the best Jones yet. Cardio? Rashad did look all fresh as a daisy after 2. Phil just gassed a LOT harder. Stanky leg 2.0 coming soon.......


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Should have placed a huge bet on Rashad. I don't see how anybody thought Phil Davis would have won this. He's far too green. Also there's no denying that Rashad and JBJ was meant to happen. We all know this. Now it's going to happen. I'm actually pulling for Rashad even though I don't particularly like em. If he goes down then it's GAME OVER for the LHW division at least for the next three years.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Good fight, Rashad looked great, I laughed at ESPN's title "Unanominous, but unconvincing". Funny.

Shook Ones part II vs Jones. :thumb02:


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Im a big Phil fan but thought Shad looked great tonight, pleasantly suprised with his wrestling/grappling skills. Everyone knew it would come down to this, there is obviously a big gap in skill as far as striking goes.

And I will definitely be betting on Shad against Jones if he is an underdog. Phil D has some sick rappling and rashad nullified it nicely. Phil fought like a champ though, just hope he takes the loss in the right way thats priceless experience.


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

"El Guapo" said:


> Im a big Phil fan but thought Shad looked great tonight, pleasantly suprised with his wrestling/grappling skills. Everyone knew it would come down to this, there is obviously a big gap in skill as far as striking goes.
> 
> And I will definitely be betting on Shad against Jones if he is an underdog. Phil D has some sick rappling and rashad nullified it nicely. Phil fought like a champ though, just *hope he takes the loss in the right way thats priceless experience.*


Thats a good point and I think he will; hes inexperienced in mma but he has been an athlete his whole life and thats what they do over and over again as athletes.....


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

"El Guapo" said:


> Im a big Phil fan but thought Shad looked great tonight, pleasantly suprised with his wrestling/grappling skills. Everyone knew it would come down to this, there is obviously a big gap in skill as far as striking goes.
> 
> And I will definitely be betting on Shad against Jones if he is an underdog. Phil D has some sick rappling and rashad nullified it nicely. Phil fought like a champ though, just hope he takes the loss in the right way thats priceless experience.





fightfan76 said:


> Thats a good point and I think he will; hes inexperienced in mma but he has been an athlete his whole life and thats what they do over and over again as athletes.....



I think he will too.



> "He just showed me where I'm at"


. -Phil






I still believe that Phil has mental and Physical advantages over almost everyone. It's going to be fun watching him grow.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

The Dark Knight said:


> You don't see yet, youngin' but you will come April. Rashad's the better wrestler and that's all that really needs to be said. He will take Jones down and KEEP the creep down. Look what Rashad did to an inshape phenomenal powerful athletic young Phil Davis??? He took him to school and didn't even look shook.


I don't see Rashad having an answer for JBJ's reach. All JBJ has to do is stick that hand out and it'll confuse Rashad. I didn't see Rashad have any really good striking last night because he wasn't able to get close enough because of Phil's reach, now imagine JBJ's reach...

I'll still be rooting for Rashad though because I hate JBJ and want to watch him get knocked out or submitted or just outclassed.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great performance from Rashad, he _looked_ reinvented against Tito but I ignored it for the fact it was against Tito. Reality is, Evans has matured a lot, refined as a fighter, and is very confident in every aspect of his game.

Rashad is a big threat right now, and this is coming from a complete Evans-non-believer. Of course he's always been competitive, he was Champ, but I've always been underwhelmed by the guy.

Say what you will about Evans not finishing Davis, what I saw was a complete, modern MMA fighter dominating for 25 minutes. Coincidentally, some of the problems presented by Davis which Rashad conquered, are also attributes of Jon Jones. Can't wait for that fight.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Great performance from Rashad, he _looked_ reinvented against Tito but I ignored it for the fact it was against Tito. Reality is, Evans has matured a lot, refined as a fighter, and is very confident in every aspect of his game.
> 
> Rashad is a big threat right now, and this is coming from a complete Evans-non-believer. Of course he's always been competitive, he was Champ, but I've always been underwhelmed by the guy.
> 
> *Say what you will about Evans not finishing Davis, what I saw was a complete, modern MMA fighter dominating for 25 minutes. Coincidentally, some of the problems presented by Davis which Rashad conquered, are also attributes of Jon Jones. Can't wait for that fight.*


I wholeheartedly agree with this.

I think Rashads best chance of beating Jon Jones is a go and train with Machida on his stand-up. I think the in-out style is the only way to conquer JBJ's reach, and with Rashads quickness, I think he can adapt to that style very well.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

SM33 said:


> Great performance from Rashad, he _looked_ reinvented against Tito but I ignored it for the fact it was against Tito. Reality is, Evans has matured a lot, refined as a fighter, and is very confident in every aspect of his game.
> 
> Rashad is a big threat right now, and this is coming from a complete Evans-non-believer. Of course he's always been competitive, he was Champ, but I've always been underwhelmed by the guy.
> 
> Say what you will about Evans not finishing Davis, what I saw was a complete, modern MMA fighter dominating for 25 minutes. *Coincidentally, some of the problems presented by Davis which Rashad conquered, are also attributes of Jon Jones. Can't wait for that fight*.



Well said, mate. Phil Davis has a very similar style to Jones. He is more or less a less realised version of Jones without the killer instinct smoothness in strikes and confidence. Davis is a potential GREAT fighter. In fact, as far as grappling/wrestling goes, I say Davis has the edge on Bones and look what Rashad did to him.

I can understand Bones being a favourite having beaten the top dogs of 205, but Rashad is by far his equal. If you look at Jones' last 4 opponents in his incredible 2011 year, Rashad possess the strongest attributes of all of them, and in a few cases, is better at implementing those attributes than those guys.

Rashad has significantly better wrestling than Ryan Bader. He is just as good a grappler as Mauricio Rua, he has a more advanced and diverse boxing game and shares his one punch knockout power of Rampage and he can play the elusive counter fighter like Machida.

THIS is what Jones has to deal with. He ain't got the power to hurt Rashad's chin and he loves to kick if he's in stand up mode. Guess what? Philly D likes to kick too and that's probably the worst thing you can do against a guy like Rashad. Even when Philly D got that one takedown, like I expected, Rashad was on the ground for 5 secs max and then popped right back up. Even Greg Jackson has gone on record saying that Rashad's the most impossible fighter to keep down. 

Like I said, Davis has Jones beat in the grappling stakes, ain't no way Jones is going to get on top of Rashad. He might be able to take him down from the clinch, which is where Jones excels most at, but the chances of Rashad being on the ground for more than 5 secs are very slim, so nasty ground and pound elbows are out.

If Jones is as intelligent as his Boners make out, he will be extremely cautious with his kicks, too. And you know Bones likes to kick. If he isn't, he'll be on his back and I believe Rashad when he says that once he takes Jones down, Jones ain't coming back up. He'll get dominated and his suspect ground game from the bottom will be exposed.

So you take out the wrestling ability of Jones against Rashad as well as his kicks..what's left? His boxing? Jones is decent and has range, but trust me as somebody with the same reach as Jones, your reach is only as good as your footwork, and Jones is NOT Anderson Silva. Not even close. His footwork is alright and he uses his reach relatively well, but against somebody slippery and fast against Rashad, it can be nullified. 

Look at what Machida was able to do in the 1st round vs Bones. If you get a crafty fighter who 1-2 combo Jones pretty fast (which Rashad is very capable of doing), he can have Jones backinng up like Machida did. Thing is for Jones, this is even worse because if he backs up like he did when Machida ran in, he'll find himself vulnerable to the shot, and I really don't think that anybody at 205 and below can stop Rashad's shot.

If Rashad can take Rampage and a strong defensive wrestler like Philly D down, then I don't see him having that difficult time with a guy with a much higher centre of gravity than those two.

Jones excels at the clinch and that's the distinct advantage he has over Rashad. If Rashad can avoid Jones' clinch game, (unless it's Rashad who has him backed up against the cage), then Rashad should be able to outwork Bones. The chokes also have me a bit worried too. Jones has submitted guys who are either extremely difficult to submit or had never been submitted before, so he has a real skill there. Rashad's got to be careful even though his sub defense is brilliant.

Anyways, Rashad's got this..he's got this. 5th round TKO. 

Bones has to worry about Rashad's wrestling, grappling,


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

^^^actually i thought kicks were the most successful weapon Phil used on Rashad. He landed quite a few from outside Rashad's range.


----------

